# Can grapes cause diarrhea?



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

Or at least frequent poops? My 18mo LOVES grapes but I've noticed whenever he has them he goes at least 3-4 times a day. Usually he'll go only once or maayyybe twice. Grape-day poops are also foul-smelling and runny-ish (sorry, tmi). Could he be allergic to grapes? Or is it just a property of grapes (like prunes)?


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

grapes & grape juice relieve constipation, so they seem to be having that effect on your son.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Grapes can certainly cause it. You may also want to work extra hard on washing them before serving. There's a lot of surface area and so they can pick up a lot of icky stuff from the vines to your table.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I myself get diarrhea if I eat too many, and so do my DDs. DS seems to be immune to the effects-- he can eat a TON of them.

They contain a lot of sorbitol, and a lot of fiber, and either of those can loosen stools.

My DD2 has the same problem with blueberries.

My approach has been to sharply limit quantity.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I think it's any fruit that can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, and FOUL stinky poos.








<--- me falling on my face after smelling a grape poo diaper.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My DH refuses to take grapes for lunch at work.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
Yes, and FOUL stinky poos.








<--- me falling on my face after smelling a grape poo diaper.









you are RIGHT. my dh refused to change ds's stinky butt but i was occupied elsewhere so he had to do it. and he did literally fall on his face. i'll have to stop bringing grape home i guess and avoid temptation for the poor kid.


----------

